# OT: You guys be safe.



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm sure if you're in the New Orleans area that category 5 hurricane Katrina is coming right at you. I'd advise you evacuate if you still can, but if you can't.... seriously, be safe.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Yup, my bro is in miami, but hey just be safe while you can :wink:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wind is now 175 MPH.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Please post here or in another topic as soon as possible to let us know that u are safe. Take care of yourselves!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

rightn now Im thinking of Jsimo, I know hes in Lousiana for sure


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

Hey, From All The Laker Fans To You Guys, May You And Your Families Stay Same And God Bless. Thoughts And Prayers Are With You.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Great idea Carbo, best of wishes to everyone in the New Orleans area. 


I think San Antonio is expected to get some of Katrina llater on in the week, but the wind has already picked up over here.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah guys, stay as safe as possible, NO will be ****ed up like crazy if cnn.com is correct about the worst case senario(16 feet of water, 6months too get rid of.) As far as Jsimo, he posted in another thread that he's right on the west of where its supposed too hit. Good luck guys, and get back too us A.S.A.P


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

best wishes, look forward to hearing from you guys soon


----------



## changas (Aug 23, 2004)

from the land down under, i pray that you'll all be safe!


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

Stay safe. Best wishes from Warsaw, Poland. Pictures on CNN are scary.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Good luck*

May God be with all of you. Though you probably won't be reading this when the hurricane hits.

'oh look, he thinks T-Mac's better than Kobe!'
'johnny, the roofs gone.'





Be safe.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Good luck*

Good luck everyone.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

hope every one got out o.k. i'm still waiting to hear from a couple of my friends. so if you're on here killin' time be sure you let your friends know you're cool. (that's the freaked out friend in me...sorry.)


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Doesn't appear to be too many Hornets fans active...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Well, they wont have power for like 6 weeks, so I dont expect a lot of action here


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I hope everyone is ok, I have to watch the coverage non-stop as part of my job and it's killing me watching it. It's so overwhelming and horrific. I feel sooooooo bad for the people going through this right now and those who are still trapped or have lost their life. The kids, the animals, the elderly....it's a huge travesty. I know those from the area love it and consider it the only place called home but if they rebuild I think it has to be done better or they shouldn't do it at all. I don't want to see this again in my lifetime.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

^^ I 100% agree. Those levee's have to be rebuilt far, and away better than they were to start. The water pumping system also needs a mass uograde. But for now, I just hope everyone is ok. God bless you all in N.O.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

The aftermath of this hurricane is just astonishing.:nonono:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Drk Element said:


> The aftermath of this hurricane is just astonishing.:nonono:


Its ridiculous, it looks liek Iraq, everyone stoped obeying the laws and theres bomb blasts and gun shots, etc. i guess tahts just our bad karma.. I was reading in the washington post, it said that the problem is the army and etc is in Iraq, when they should be here taking care of their own people. Look at what Kanye West said, not saying i agree or disagree but just look:


> "George Bush does not care about black people"
> -Kanye


Be safe and take care...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Take care of eachother guys..


----------

